# helmet graffiti



## boatdziner

There is a thread in the Eddy about custom airbrushed helmets. Might not work for a budget but the ones that I have seen sure do look cool.

Dan


----------



## brenda

boatdziner said:


> There is a thread in the Eddy about custom airbrushed helmets. Might not work for a budget but the ones that I have seen sure do look cool.
> 
> Dan


Thanks Dan, that looks really cool. I am not very artsy but might be able to find someone who is.
Keep the ideas coming. Thanks.


----------



## paulk

My lady friend Used spray paint and a paint pen on hers then topped it off with a protective coating (see attachment). Then again she's much more artistic than I am.


----------



## Airborne2504

*My first helmet*

I had my protec Custom Painted after my first season. I no longer wear it unless at the pool, or on flat runs, but I'd thought I'd share my custom job with ya. My friend in Colorado Springs can do custom helmets for ya. Let me know if you;re interested, and I'll get you his contact information. Just tell him what you want, and he can make it so. He used the same process as if painting a car, used clear coat too so that it can withstand some abuse.

Here's the link to the thread with my helmet I started a bit ago.:

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/custom-airbrushed-helmet-22143.html


----------



## Nessy

Try Googling spray paint artists in Denver. Lots of hits.


----------



## dkelley

I miss the days when boaters would paint their helmets. It is still how I remember people on the river. I still use my same Lidds that I made in the 90s. Not the safest I know, but it's got a great paint job. I will try and find a picture.


----------



## brenda

Paulk...that helmet is beautiful.
Thanks for all the tips everyone. I will google your suggestions. This might end up being a fun project. If it turns out nice I'll post it....well if it doesn't, I just might post it anyhow.


----------



## Schutzie

brenda said:


> Now that I just purchased the ugliest helmet on the planet...does anyone have photo's of how they prettied their's up? Ideas for this one? I am not very creative.
> Shred Ready Standard Full Face Helmet - FREE SHIPPING at NextAdventure.net


----------



## brenda

Ha Ha Shutzie...that is too funny. Is that a kayaking helmet? If it is, I've never seen one like that.


----------



## Schutzie

brenda said:


> Ha Ha Shutzie...that is too funny. Is that a kayaking helmet? If it is, I've never seen one like that.


Not a clue. I'm in a rambunctious mood today cause, you know, it's Friday. I goggled helmet graffitti and picked the best one. You know, so I could post something on a topic I am clueless about.


----------



## Swank

Lay a doily across the helmet and dust with spray paint. The doily will act as a mask revealing an interesting design.


----------



## brenda

I might try the doily thing...or just try my very un-artistic talents at creating something myself.


----------



## Bob_Barker

Spray paint it with super bright yellow paint(or whatever), set and let dry. Spray it black crackle paint. Then a spray clear coat.


----------



## hilbiliarkiboi

brenda said:


> I might try the doily thing...or just try my very un-artistic talents at creating something myself.


wtf is a doily?


----------



## Swank

hilbiliarkiboi said:


> wtf is a doily?


LOL those lacy patterned things grandma had under the lamps on her end table. Kind of like a fancy round place mat.


----------



## Swank




----------



## hilbiliarkiboi

thats a purty little punkin!


----------

